# Another call for help with hand-driven well...



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Liv4Huntin' said:


> After going down 38' and back up to various levels, we struck out, with nothing but lots of kick-back on the pitcher pump and not much water. So we pulled it all back out.
> 
> We moved the location, ( this water-witching actually worked for us!) went down 13', hit water (pretty good), went down to 18', got good water, no kick back, and the pitcher pump works well. Now for the questions.........
> 
> ...


i use a 5 horse to pull water 30 ft or more up ditch banks every day sometimes even straight up off bridges...make sure you prime the pump and you wont have a problem as long as your well can produce water fast enough...we can fill 1200 gal in about 20 min


----------

